# This is for a riving knife, no? (80s Grizzly G1023)



## DanW (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all
I bought an 80s Grizzly G1023 for a song and working on getting it up and running. I didn't think this saw came with a riving knife and the manual makes no mention of one, but this little guy here sure looks like where one would attach:










Can I somehow buy one? Or make one? Your thoughts?


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

If you can't get something to work you may want to check out the Micro Jig setup. http://www.microjig.com/products/mj-splitter-steel-pro/index.shtml


Earl


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If the saw is 80's vintage it was not designed with a riving knife.

There is a company which makes Bolt On Riving Knives (The BORK Store).

A thread from some months ago with the latest BORK.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/latest-bork-blade-guard-50878/

The picture you show may a location for a guard. If the location is in the same plane as the blade, it may be possible to make a knife, or get one from BORK and modify. Worth talking to the fellow from BORK.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*see this parts diagram page 4*

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/partslists/g1023_pl.pdf

The saw came with a "splitter" back then which is part of the blade guard. The bolt closest to the blade holds the front part up and there should be another bracket out the back to support the rear portion of the splitter. 

You might experiment with that bolt, some spacer washers and a metal plate that's thinner than your blade kerf, with the power off of course. See if you can alighn the plate and the blade in the same plane or parallel to one another. Unless the bolt rises and falls when you change the blade height, you have a fixed height splitter, If the bolt rises and falls, you can use a semi-riving knife. You'll just have to see what happens.

This lower photo shows my splitter on an older Craftsman saw. I have removed the plastic blade guard and it's attaching mechanism to suit my shop operations. It can be replaced however. The top photo shows a new Craftsman saw with the blade guard in place. Notice how it's hanging out the back, beyond the table on a bracket which is not visible.


----------



## DanW (Sep 27, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> http://cdn0.grizzly.com/partslists/g1023_pl.pdf
> 
> The saw came with a "splitter" back then which is part of the blade guard. The bolt closest to the blade holds the front part up and there should be another bracket out the back to support the rear portion of the splitter.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, that's likely what it had. I now realize it doesn't rise with the blade so fixed height splitter it is. Doh.


----------

